# Fiat Ducato X250 2.3. Wiring



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

I need to find a ignition live feed preferably near the radio/cd unit to wire my reversing monitor 
Billywiz


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

billywiz said:


> I need to find a ignition live feed preferably near the radio/cd unit to wire my reversing monitor
> Billywiz


You could use the feed to the cigarette lighter / power socket on the dash.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

The faverate place to get a feed is from the supply going to the radio.... Just my view....[/i]


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Beat me to it  proviso make sure you fuse it.


----------

